# So... Anyone itching to program a Game?



## 3870x2 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am looking for a group of collaborators to create a game.  I do not have the specifics of the project altogether, but I will post what I do have:



> Synopsis:
> I want to program a game.  I am not sure where it will go, but I plan on getting started on a small project just to see how the team will do, then move onto larger projects once we figure out how the team will work together.  The small project will be something that has a deadline visible within a month, and will tell us how we want to move forward from there, testing the waters if you will.  The starting project will not be ambitious but will give the team members all an equal piece of the project proportionate to what it will be in the larger project.





> About myself:  My name is Jacob Harris, and I am in the 5th special forces, in Tennessee.  I am an avid certified computer tech, and a Java programmer.  In terms of computers, I have done everything.  So if you are on the team as a music composer, I have played guitar, piano, and used fruity loops and other programs; if you are a graphics artist, I have a very right-brained approach to art, but still consider myself an artist of a good magnitude, and have used Fireworks and Photoshop, of which I would choose fireworks because of its object-oriented way of representing layers.  The point is, I have done it all atleast a little bit, so I know what your job is like, which I believe helps.  As for my job on the project, is the financier, programmer, project manager, and website manager.





> Who I am looking for:
> -Graphics Artist (non abstract)
> -Graphics Artist (abstract)
> -Musical composer / producer
> ...




Who might respond:
1.  If you meet the requirements posted above.
2.  Any age above 14 years.  My designer for fortheswarm.org started when he was 15, and he is very good.
3.  If you are interested in a position that is not specifically mentioned.

ETC...
1.  This is non paid.  If the team ever sells, you will obviously get paid.  If this happens, we will consult with legal parties to make sure loose ends are tied and people are happy.  This is not expected to happen, but it does happen, and you might get paid.
2.  Tight communication is required.  Ventrilo will be used for the first project.  If the project goes further than that, we will talk about work emails and further collaboration workspace.  Ventrilo servers will be provided.

Send me a message if you are interested or have any questions.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 26, 2011)

wooh, finally 'TPU The Video Game'

i'd help out but i struggle to program macro's and my music composure dosn't go beyond a keyboard and garageband


----------



## Ripper3 (Apr 26, 2011)

Interested and becoming more interested as I consider it.
I'm a third-year Computing student, I've done a few years of programming, have been considering expanding my horizons of knowledge, so let me know what you need/are interested in. I'll see what I can do.

(By the way, cheesy, I'm in Canterbury right now! CCCU student  cool to see someone else from around here)


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ripper3 said:


> (By the way, cheesy, I'm in Canterbury right now! CCCU student  cool to see someone else from around here)



they do computing at canterbury? and i've been spending the last year thinking i'd have to go up north (i hate the north)if i eventually go to uni

i thought i was gonna end up in london, that job advisor person they give you in school suggested i should go here http://www.brunel.ac.uk/ (yes i'm only a year or 2 above the minimum requirement)

yeah but if you can find a job for a noob like me i'll probably accept it


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 26, 2011)

consider programming games for mobile devices .. potential there to be successful (if you make a really good product) .. kinda impossible to achieve anything on the pc/console market without big bucks behind you


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 26, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> .. kinda impossible to achieve anything on the pc/console market without big bucks behind you



oh yeah? steams indie bundles do quite well (i know their no where near as expensive as real games but compared to mobile apps)


----------



## Ripper3 (Apr 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> they do computing at canterbury? and i've been spending the last year thinking i'd have to go up north (i hate the north)if i eventually go to uni
> 
> i thought i was gonna end up in london, that job advisor person they give you in school suggested i should go here http://www.brunel.ac.uk/ (yes i'm only a year or 2 above the minimum requirement)
> 
> yeah but if you can find a job for a noob like me i'll probably accept it



Check out the table here, as Brunel and CCCU are pretty close to each other.
Aim higher than those if you can.



W1zzard said:


> consider programming games for mobile devices .. potential there to be successful (if you make a really good product) .. kinda impossible to achieve anything on the pc/console market without big bucks behind you



Got a point there, it's much easier to succeed in mobile programming.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ripper3 said:


> Check out the table here, as Brunel and CCCU are pretty close to each other.
> Aim higher than those if you can.



anyone know anything about york? only place in the north i actually like

maybe edinbrough but i've never got that far north before
Anyware abroad worth recommending

sorry for the minor thread jacking


----------



## Ripper3 (Apr 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> anyone know anything about york? only place in the north i actually like
> 
> maybe edinbrough but i've never got that far north before
> Anyware abroad worth recommending
> ...



Not a clue. I've had friends at DMU (DeMontfort in Leeds), and mostly in Canterbury (UKC and CCCU), they seem good but can't be certain of others.

Indeed! Thread-jacking is for thieves, and I do not wish to make myself look like one, so programming, gaming, indie, etc, etc. Yes...
Not much interest otherwise so far :\


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ripper3 said:


> Indeed! Thread-jacking is for thieves, and I do not wish to make myself look like one, so programming, gaming, indie, etc, etc. Yes...
> Not much interest otherwise so far :\



reminds me of family guy star wars

'the boss is coming look busy'
'lot of empire stuff'
'oooh empire stuff'
'buuuuuuusyyy with empire stuff'


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 26, 2011)

can i make games using blender? ^_^


----------



## MikeX (May 4, 2011)

Hi fellow Indie Game maker wanna beeeees !
I have to totally Agree with Wizard. If you cant make anything good, make it mobile.
It is not the graphic that matters, it is all in the gameplay !
Minecraft and Terraria are what the next gen is, user generated world/content


Here's one of my Flash/Air MMO development. 
I only code in class and external files.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> anyone know anything about york?



They make ham.


----------



## Widjaja (May 4, 2011)

I could possibly compose music for this depending on what is required.
I am often using Cakewalk Sonar 8PE, I have a midi controller, various guitars, mixer etc etc, experience with various VSTs.
Can use Reason 4.

Or I could potentially do skinning as in textures for 3D models.
Done replacement skinning for games in the past.


----------



## plugugly (May 5, 2011)

If you can program a game in Flash CS5 has the ability to export to an Android Project and with a $25 Android Devlopers License you could publish the game on the Android Market super easy. 

OR 

The Android SDK is free, and the IDE to program in (Eclipse) is also free, the language that these applications are built using is Java with heavy XML style sheets, so with not a whole lot of knowledge you could produce a game and publish it in a short time for very little cost. 

Or you could build the game and distribute it on your own for free, only costing you your free time.


----------



## MikeX (May 6, 2011)

plugugly said:


> If you can program a game in Flash CS5 has the ability to export to an Android Project and with a $25 Android Devlopers License you could publish the game on the Android Market super easy.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...



I'd stick to flash.
Flash export to iPhone
Flash export to AIR Android
Flash export to AIR PC's
Flash export Mac projector
Flash export as flash on the web 

Alternativa3d has a low level GPU API for flash. I don't want to switch.
Nonoba and SmartFoxServer also make API for Multiplayer stuff in Flash too.

I'd take the first path, it is easier, the platform gets better and better


----------



## plugugly (May 6, 2011)

Flash is fine but there are limitations to working strictly in flash and relying on a 3rd party to convert your project to the suitable language. 

As far as building an application for a mobile platform the reason I mentioned Android and not iOS is simply due to cost:

Apple charges $99 per year for a developers license, which you would need in order to get the Apple SDK and the XCode IDE, and to be able to distribute your application, there is no ability to sideload applications in an IPhone/IPad so in order to distribute the finished application to any of these devices, the previously mentioned developers license will be needed in order to build and release a iOS application.


----------

